# Effin'a! About dang time!!!



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So gents, I've finally got serious! IT'S ON! It's an awesome day'


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Now it will be at least a week before you need it. Congrats though man I love how clean new equipment looks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks brand new. How much did all of it cost if I may ask?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So gents, I've finally got serious! IT'S ON! It's an awesome day'




Oooh shiny


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Ohhh the sh** just got real...nice:thumbup:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks brand new. How much did all of it cost if I may ask?


The navitrack is used and bought last Nov for $1000
The CS6 is new and was bought during the spring fling event last April for $1776
The seesnake mini is what i Just got yesterday afternoon for a deal almost to good to be true, but was...$2,200.
$4,976.00 for everything


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> The navitrack is used and bought last Nov for $1000 The CS6 is new and was bought during the spring fling event last April for $1776 The seesnake mini is what i Just got yesterday afternoon for a deal almost to good to be true, but was...$2,200. $4,976.00 for everything


That's 10k less than I paid for my set up and I need to replace it already. Think we can meet up so I can cry in your arms?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> That's 10k less than I paid for my set up and I need to replace it already. Think we can meet up so I can cry in your arms?


 what needs to be replaced? Yur runnin mytana equipment right? 
Perhaps if we ever meet up at the pumper expo or somethin, yes I will hold you in a comforting embrace!:thumbsup:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I remember when mine was nice and shiny like that . Good luck with it. You'll make a lot of green!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> That's 10k less than I paid for my set up and I need to replace it already. Think we can meet up so I can cry in your arms?


Don't feel too bad though Unclog! Don't forget I pieced this setup together over almost a year. If I were too call up the guys in Chicago this whole setup would be a little north of 9k! And if i were to buy this locally new priced it out before at 11,000.00. Picking up a previously owned but never used 200' mini for $2,200.00 was unreal.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Make sure you base your prices off what it SHOULD have cost you lol then you won't be hurting when it's time to get a new one. Congrats though it's a big step in the right direction and going to put you on the map as a business


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> .... Picking up a previously owned but never used 200' mini for $2,200.00 was unreal.


Until you use it and it doesn't work.................

Decades ago, down in Seattle, in the parking lots of crowded stores, guys sold stereo speakers for a real great price. Problem was, the stereo speaker cabinets were empty!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Make sure you base your prices off what it SHOULD have cost you lol then you won't be hurting when it's time to get a new one. Congrats though it's a big step in the right direction and going to put you on the map as a business


Absolutely! The thing is, although I'm enjoying finally having a camera, I probably need to be on the lookout for a full size as well


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumber said:


> Until you use it and it doesn't work.................
> 
> Decades ago, down in Seattle, in the parking lots of crowded stores, guys sold stereo speakers for a real great price. Problem was, the stereo speaker cabinets were empty!


Yea I know what yur sayin plumber! I had my concerns as well. Turns out it was a drain guy out of San Diego that just flat out spent too much money on top end equipment, even buying the wife a brand new Tundra. His trailer jetter put him over the edge, then things got slow, then his work rig (a gmc 3500 with KUV body) got repoed, had to get loans on his equipment from a own shop to keep the jetter, so his loan was due on the camera and he had a choice sell cheap because the pawn shop only gave him $1000.00 for it. I also scored a complete K-50 kit with everything for $600


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

That's a nice set up too bad it'll never be that clean again!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I can't wait to open it :lol: just picked it up :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> I can't wait to open it :lol: just picked it up :yes::thumbsup:


NIIIIIIIIIIICE!:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Don't feel too bad though Unclog! Don't forget I pieced this setup together over almost a year. If I were too call up the guys in Chicago this whole setup would be a little north of 9k! And if i were to buy this locally new priced it out before at 11,000.00. Picking up a previously owned but never used 200' mini for $2,200.00 was unreal.


 where the heck did you find that deal. I want one. For $2200 for the reel I'd give a left nad. That's a great deal. 

I'm curious what sketchy van you bought it from. Does he have another. Haha

from the long lost app


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Don't feel too bad though Unclog! Don't forget I pieced this setup together over almost a year. If I were too call up the guys in Chicago this whole setup would be a little north of 9k! And if i were to buy this locally new priced it out before at 11,000.00. Picking up a previously owned but never used 200' mini for $2,200.00 was unreal.


Paid close to $9,000 after taxes, no bad for the whole set up. Initial price was closed to 10k before taxes but with my discount at Ferguson plus a little help from you guys (older posted about prices and where to purchase it) the sale representative gave me another discount :thumbup:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> where the heck did you find that deal. I want one. For $2200 for the reel I'd give a left nad. That's a great deal.
> 
> I'm curious what sketchy van you bought it from. Does he have another. Haha
> 
> from the long lost app


I had these same concerns as I was driving the 2 hours to meet the guy. But he was just a plumber who had to have all top of the line equipment from the get go. Chevy cutaway with a KUV body, bought the wife a new tundra, seesnake mini, full size, micro, cs6, lt100 and DVD Pak. I mean this guy went full in, then when things got slow he figured he'd go big time and pick up a us jetter 4018 and that put him over the edge. Vehicles got repossessed, and had to pawn a bunch of equipment to keep the jetter. Pawn shop gave him $1000 for the seesnake, then when the loan was due he either had to give it up for the $1000 or put it up for a quick sale at $2200. He still has a bunch of stuff in pawn. I also scored a perfect shape complete K-50 kit with cables cutters and carrier for $650.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Paid close to $9,000 after taxes, no bad for the whole set up. Initial price was closed to 10k before taxes but with my discount at Ferguson plus a little help from you guys (older posted about prices and where to purchase it) the sale representative gave me another discount :thumbup:


Dang dude! Yur ferguson gave you a great price. Similar to AJ. Locally my best price on a new mini was $5,428 OTD $2,360 for the cs6


----------

